# Vanilla Froyo Liberty 2.0.1 Request



## vmedin2 (Jun 16, 2011)

I recently went back to 2.0.2 Liberty because of it's tethering stability and was poking around for themes. I saw a couple of links to a vanilla froyo theme, white bar and all however all of the links seem to be broken would anyone be able to post the theme if they have it, or a working link???? Thank You


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

vmedin2 said:


> I recently went back to 2.0.2 Liberty because of it's tethering stability and was poking around for themes. I saw a couple of links to a vanilla froyo theme, white bar and all however all of the links seem to be broken would anyone be able to post the theme if they have it, or a working link???? Thank You


I used to have it, but erased it to make room for new themes. If I stumble across a working link i'll let cha know.


----------



## vmedin2 (Jun 16, 2011)

J3bu5Cru57 said:


> I used to have it, but erased it to make room for new themes. If I stumble across a working link i'll let cha know.


thanks i would appreciate it


----------



## vmedin2 (Jun 16, 2011)

found it, it's here for anyone that wants it...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=769358
not sure if it's liberty specific....or if it will even work, i'll flash it and check back


----------



## J3bu5Cru57 (Aug 8, 2011)

It looks like it's for stock, but give it a shot. Hope it works outs.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

theme subforum is reserved for releases. moved to dx general.


----------

